# Snacks for the kids



## CDsBetterHalf (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello! We have tried several different snacks for the kids over the years - curious to know what other boats are doing. Our kids love granola bars and 'home-made trail mix' (and we throw in some 'fun' stuff like 'gushers' and 'fruit roll ups') - but I am looking for some new ideas. Anybody have any suggestions?
(If I over looked someone else already posting about this, please let me know!)


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Do Crayolas count? They're low-fat, low-sugar, an all around favorite snack for kids of all ages.


----------



## CDsBetterHalf (Aug 19, 2012)

HA - very funny. Unfortunately, our kids have actually outgrown crayolas as a snack food.


----------



## SeaQuinn (Jul 31, 2012)

My daughter likes the no bake chocolate cookies you make from oatmeal, cocoa or chocolate chips, peanut butter and stevia or sugar. You can add nuts or coconut.


----------



## CDsBetterHalf (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion - I will look for them and try them out!


----------



## SeaQuinn (Jul 31, 2012)

There is also beef jerky. Great for long trips!
We also like dried fruit and frozen grapes!


----------



## CDsBetterHalf (Aug 19, 2012)

My kids do love beef jerky - but I had forgotten about the frozen grapes! (Those are delicious!)


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

My wife cuts up a bunch of fruit--mostly melon types, maybe some apple thrown in there--and also brings berries, whatever happens to be in season. Our little guy loves that stuff. She'll prepare it ahead of time and put it all in a big tupperware. Works for a weekend outing, but probably not ideal for longer trips.

Also, frozen yogurt sticks (which tend to melt and then are just yogurt, but still just as yummy for our guy).


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

My kids always loved veggies and a low fat sour cream dip of some sort. Red bell peppers were the fav. Of course, goldfish and cheese-its are like boat crack. That is exactly what we call them. As soon as your fist goes in the box, you're gong to over eat them. And like it.

Really digging reduced fat wheat thins these days. Actually like them better than regular wheat thins.


----------



## CDsBetterHalf (Aug 19, 2012)

caberg said:


> My wife cuts up a bunch of fruit--mostly melon types, maybe some apple thrown in there--and also brings berries, whatever happens to be in season. Our little guy loves that stuff. She'll prepare it ahead of time and put it all in a big tupperware. Works for a weekend outing, but probably not ideal for longer trips.
> 
> Also, frozen yogurt sticks (which tend to melt and then are just yogurt, but still just as yummy for our guy).


Oh yeah - fresh fruit is a luxury as live-aboards. And frozen 'go-gurt' - I had forgotten about that (thanks for the reminder!).


----------



## CDsBetterHalf (Aug 19, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> My kids always loved veggies and a low fat sour cream dip of some sort. Red bell peppers were the fav. Of course, goldfish and cheese-its are like boat crack. That is exactly what we call them. As soon as your fist goes in the box, you're gong to over eat them. And like it.
> 
> Really digging reduced fat wheat thins these days. Actually like them better than regular wheat thins.


Fresh veggies and dip - yum (yes, we love those too). And Gold Fish - of course, yum yum! And I agree on the 'reduced fat wheat thins' - they are better than the original to us.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

If the skipper likes them so will the kids.


----------



## SailSnail (Dec 24, 2012)

My kids like apple+peanutbutter sandwiches. Which is basically a healthy improvement without bread! Literally grab a slice of an apple, spread some PB on there and top it with another apple slice.
We have been looking into improing their diets so still looking for healthy alternatives to classic snacks.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Love apple wedges and peanut butter. However, there are nearly 100 calories in a tablespoon of peanut butter and then eyeball how many tablespoons you can scoop with an apple. Add it to the 100 cals in the apple and I can easily get a 600-800 calorie snack down. About twice that of a slice of apple pie.


----------

